# Private Health Insurance on a Sub-class 820



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

I have a subclass 820 visa and I would like to take out private health insurance. 

Do I need to state that I am a visitor (which basically trebles the premium) or can I say that I am a resident?

Any help/advice on this is much appreciated.

Thanks,

FT


----------

